# New Pearshaped BBW



## annamariaangel (Oct 21, 2005)

It seems that I posted a message in the wrong place..sorry


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2005)

You look stunning!


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2005)

the dreaded nipple!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 21, 2005)

You are a lovely woman, but this board is for those with paysites to post their images. Also the contents of your photos are outside the rules of the board. You should remove them and perhaps consider starting an adult yahoo group to judge response.

ConnieLynn


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2005)

*fixed already* that was fast.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 21, 2005)

This is becoming a disturbing pattern eg, images and I'm not seeing 'em.


----------



## annamariaangel (Oct 21, 2005)

It isn't that I don't know how to edit images. I had a message on the paysite board and it was moved here, so I deleted the message.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 22, 2005)

Ooops. It's a matter of falling through the cracks. I got it now.


----------

